# Bringing Balance To The Force



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Yes... Wolfie has moved to the Dark Side but the balance must be maintained and in Southern NH it has.

After several years of looking trying and waiting for the right time we did it. The venerable Rolling Suite has been passed on to new and very happy Outbackers MTGAFF19 and will reside at a cushy seaside seasonal site!

Our new Outback Sydney Edition Fifth Wheel 325FRE will assume the title as The Rolling Suite II!

Wolfwood, KB, Supermom and I communicated quite a bit through the whole process and both camps are extremely happy! KB and I are talking details and we will be helping one another out with the intracies of learning about our new 5vrs and getting "The Biggest Bang for the Buck" out of our new toys!

Supermom, Myself and the inhabitants of stately Wolfwood manor will be attending the PDI for Puff III this saturday and an invitation to Wolfwood has been extended for the PDI for the 325FRE in the very near future. We are excited and happy with our new purchase knowing that if we enjoy this fifth wheel half as much as we did our 31RQS we will be quite happy indeed!

Here are a few snap shots of our new unit.


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

Ooohhh!

I like!

I love the rear entertainment layout. Love to park with the stern facing nature/lake/ocean...and enjoy the views. It's like having an observation nest.

Enjoy the new Outback Sydney Edition!!!


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow! Very nice! I love that rear window too!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

We better not be parking next to each other one day because we would be walking in on each other....


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

AGAIN, very very nice Eric and congrats. You know the buying spree in NH could be the start of something big.









kevin


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

CdnOutback said:


> We better not be parking next to each other one day because we would be walking in on each other....


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Congrats Eric.

5er fever has taken a strong hold on Southeastern NH and may very well be the start of a plaque of epic proportions. TT to 5er's and 5er's to bigger 5er's, once it starts who knows where it will end.

Cant wait to see it Eric and I know you and supermom will be very very happy.

Best of luck.

Jim


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Joonbee said:


> Congrats Eric.
> 
> 5er fever has taken a strong hold on Southeastern NH and may very well be the start of a plaque of epic proportions. TT to 5er's and 5er's to bigger 5er's, once it starts who knows where it will end.
> 
> ...








































Yeeha!!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Congrats.. I love that floorplan. Good luck with it and hope to see it sometime this summer.

Happy Camping

John


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I like the huge windows in the rear. I like having the windows and the loft was the only trailer that fit my needs for that. The only other option was a Montana 5th wheel, which my friend ended up buying, that had those huge windows on all three sides in the rear. But if I was to go that route I was going to have to get a new truck as well.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Congratulations on a great looking setup! You people are making me jealous! I won't even be able to get inside mine for another month. Enjoy!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

johnp said:


> Congrats.. I love that floorplan. Good luck with it and hope to see it sometime this summer.
> 
> Happy Camping
> 
> John


 Thanks John! We hope to see you! Take care!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

outback loft said:


> I like the huge windows in the rear. I like having the windows and the loft was the only trailer that fit my needs for that. The only other option was a Montana 5th wheel, which my friend ended up buying, that had those huge windows on all three sides in the rear. But if I was to go that route I was going to have to get a new truck as well.


 It is going to be a new experience for us! And yes! Between the windows and skylight in the rear portion the back of that fifth wheel is going to be a favorite place to be!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

duggy said:


> Congratulations on a great looking setup! You people are making me jealous! I won't even be able to get inside mine for another month. Enjoy!


 We need to wait to Duggy! Still LOTS of snow to deal with here on good ole NH!


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> Yes... Wolfie has moved to the Dark Side but the balance must be maintained and in Southern NH it has.
> 
> After several years of looking trying and waiting for the right time we did it. The venerable Rolling Suite has been passed on to new and very happy Outbackers MTGAFF19 and will reside at a cushy seaside seasonal site!
> 
> ...


Well I must say you are just sick!







Good greaf if you needed more room you could have just got a tent for the kids







.

Okay...now that I have picked on you I will say congrats! Supermom will be very happy with the new digs with all that space. You can enjoy the drive and spend more time outside. Very Happy For You and Yours.

Take Care and Happy Camping .....Lynn

P.S. Did we ever find out what happened to







little brother?????
Oh and we get to go camping March 14 for a week. Hope the nice weather hold out till after that at least. Today it was 73 here,but the wind was blowing and it felt more like 60 something.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

luckylynn said:


> P.S. Did we ever find out what happened to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that you mention it - - - *NO!!!! *

ERIC???


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> P.S. Did we ever find out what happened to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that you mention it - - - *NO!!!! *

ERIC???
[/quote]

CRAP!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

swanny said:


> AGAIN, very very nice Eric and congrats. You know the buying spree in NH could be the start of something big.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there more new stuff in the works!?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

What in the Sam Hill is going on? We go away on a 10 day vacation in mickey world, and come back to all this? Wolfie sells her Hensley, gets a fiver, becomes a SOB, Eric does the same but with my truck, holy jamoly the world is backward- up is down, in is out, black is white... I'm hyperventalating.... gotta breath in out in out in out in.....

Thats Ok... we are actually hammering some numbers out ourselves.... ours sleeps 6, but would have a hard time bringing it to Acadia. Unless you meet us at the marina.









Sea Ray 44 sedan bridge, twin diesels........


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> What in the Sam Hill is going on? We go away on a 10 day vacation in mickey world, and come back to all this? Wolfie sells her Hensley, gets a fiver, becomes a SOB, Eric does the same but with my truck, holy jamoly the world is backward- up is down, in is out, black is white... I'm hyperventalating.... gotta breath in out in out in out in.....
> 
> Thats Ok... we are actually hammering some numbers out ourselves.... ours sleeps 6, but would have a hard time bringing it to Acadia. Unless you meet us at the marina.
> 
> ...


Hey Congrats on finally getting not one but two diesels.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

So shouldn't her name be *Darth Wolfe* now?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

johnp said:


> What in the Sam Hill is going on? We go away on a 10 day vacation in mickey world, and come back to all this? Wolfie sells her Hensley, gets a fiver, becomes a SOB, Eric does the same but with my truck, holy jamoly the world is backward- up is down, in is out, black is white... I'm hyperventalating.... gotta breath in out in out in out in.....
> 
> Thats Ok... we are actually hammering some numbers out ourselves.... ours sleeps 6, but would have a hard time bringing it to Acadia. Unless you meet us at the marina.
> 
> ...


Hey Congrats on finally getting not one but two diesels.
[/quote]

Now that's funny!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> What in the Sam Hill is going on? We go away on a 10 day vacation in mickey world, and come back to all this? Wolfie sells her Hensley, gets a fiver, becomes a SOB, Eric does the same but with my truck, holy jamoly the world is backward- up is down, in is out, black is white... I'm hyperventalating.... gotta breath in out in out in out in.....
> 
> Thats Ok... we are actually hammering some numbers out ourselves.... ours sleeps 6, but would have a hard time bringing it to Acadia. Unless you meet us at the marina.
> 
> ...


 I guess there IS more new stuff in the works! Sheesh!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

thefulminator said:


> So shouldn't her name be *Darth Wolfe* now?


 Yes! Darth Wolfwood, the Sith Lord of Southern NH!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I like that - - - Darth Wolf!!!!

and Kev - that looks like a GREAT diving boat!!


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

What a gorgeous fiver Eric!!Love the four slides. Cold Springs??


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

egregg57 said:


> What in the Sam Hill is going on? We go away on a 10 day vacation in mickey world, and come back to all this? Wolfie sells her Hensley, gets a fiver, becomes a SOB, Eric does the same but with my truck, holy jamoly the world is backward- up is down, in is out, black is white... I'm hyperventalating.... gotta breath in out in out in out in.....
> 
> Thats Ok... we are actually hammering some numbers out ourselves.... ours sleeps 6, but would have a hard time bringing it to Acadia. Unless you meet us at the marina.
> 
> ...


Kevin, did you get this? Sweet!!! If you did....Congrats!!!

You gonna take us out on it???? we r coming up to the cape with another family 8/13 - 8/19 as our pre-acadia stop over









We need to get the low down on your Area when we come up


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> So shouldn't her name be *Darth Wolfe* now?


 Yes! Darth Wolfwood, the Sith Lord of Southern NH!









[/quot

Just remember she does Not need a light saber because she has







and a whole farm full of protective animals and birds. Now that it is getting to be tracking weather again.....they will ALL be hot on the trail to find " Little Brother "

Someone( Eric ? ) may think they have pulled one over on Wolfie World...but they better think again. Of course IF no harm has come to the "little guy" they *Might* let someone(Eric ?)off with just one thrashing.

Happy Camping.....Lynn


----------

